# Sw 500 cleaning kit???



## Mtgrizzlymn (Sep 9, 2012)

Probably a dumb question but where can i get one and what works best on he stainless? Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

.50 CALIBER RIFLE/PISTOL CLEANING SYSTEM - Brownells


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazon.com: Kleenbore Gun Care Caliber Cleaning Kit (.50 Caliber): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Mtgrizzlymn (Sep 9, 2012)

Got the amazon ordered with prime be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mtgrizzlymn (Sep 9, 2012)

Got the kit very nice guys thanks for the help


----------

